# bootstrap loader



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone know what might cause this?  What file is it reading from?

http://i.imgur.com/0zkws.jpg


----------



## phoenix (Apr 27, 2012)

Most likely, you've messed up /boot/loader.conf

You'll need to boot from CD to fix it.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 27, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Most likely, you've messed up /boot/loader.conf
> 
> You'll need to boot from CD to fix it.



Yea, that's what I thought, but I deleted /boot/loader.conf and it still happens. Also tried /boot/default/loader.conf -> /boot/loader.conf

Any other files it could be?  Happens with GENERIC too.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 2, 2012)

Just a follow-up on this in case anyone has the same issue.  This will happen if you don't build forth.  That is, have this in your make/src.conf:


```
WITHOUT_FORTH=YES
```

Exclude that or set to no, rebuild and will resolve it.


----------

